# Walther PPS



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I just picked up a Walther PPS with the intensions of using it as a back up/carry when I don't want to carry the .45 gun. After getting it home and actually comparing it side by side (something I didn't do at the store) it's really not that small of a gun. I think it's a great addition to my collection but it's not a small pocket gun. Here's a few comparison photo's.

Compared to my FNP9 full size 9mm


















Compared to my Kimber Ultra Carry II it's about the same size, just a bit thinner. Haven't weighed it but it is lighter.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Guess that's why they call it "Police Pistol Slim", rather than "Police Pistol Small"......


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Yup. Definitely not a pocket gun. I suggest the Kel Tec P3AT, or something similar in size, for that job.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't know why that in the back of my mind I was putting the PPS in the same class as the Kel Tec. By no means did I buy thinking it was a pocket gun, it's just that it surprised me when I actually compared it at how big it is. Not complaining, not at all, in fact this may be one of the best shooting guns I've got. Very nice short, crisp trigger. Even surprised a few guys at the range today that tried it. They were expecting a long heavy DA trigger. Very, very accurate at 7 yds. This gun will definitely compete for carry time with the Ultra Carry.


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

I think you will be surprised how much difference the thinness makes. I don't have the PPS, but I do have a couple of Kahrs and they are by far the easiest to carry guns I have ever tried and I have a lot of pistols and revolvers.


----------



## Magnus_yj (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, I would expect the thin-ness to help with the conceal portion of conceal and carry.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I hear what you guys are saying but I think it is pocketable. Super thin and with the flush mag instead of the 7 or 8 rounder it should disappear in an appropriate pocket holster and pocket. Granted I think the P232 is also pocketable were most do not agree. Thin and light the only thing left is will it physically fit. I have a PPS as well and say yes for my needs. Either way hope you get it worked out to your satisfaction cruz.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

True - if you can pocket a 232, then a PPS shouldn't be a problem. 

I could not pocket something that size, so I don't consider them to be a pocketable pistol, but I know a few people who could do that sort of thing without a problem. I would however love to have either one, but would carry in a belt holster in much the same way I carry a PM9, which is in itself a rather thin pistol....

PhilR.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

best pocket gun is a keltec 3at or ruger LCP
these mid size - even the Glock 26 is at best an ankle holster place to be


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

I have the PPS and I love it. It fits in certain cargo shorts, Cabela's trailhiker/7 pocket pants and shorts, BUT NOT in most jeans. I am now considering the PM9 for better pocket carry. I think the reduced size of the PM9 will encourage me to keep it with me most of the time.


----------

